# New and confused



## busymom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone! So I have had minor thyroid issues since I was a teenager (back and forth mild hyper- mild hypo) but never on meds and it normalized. My second pregnancy was a miscarriage at 11 weeks, but three months later I was pregnant again. I had lab work done at 6 weeks and it showed I was mildy hypo (TSH 5.6). They checked it a few times throughout my pregnancy but it was always "normal" (between 3.5-5.0). My thyroid was enlarged so they did an ultrasound. My PCP said results were normal, but my endo had him fax it to her and she said the measurements were definitley not normal. My son is now four months old. I made an appt. with an endo because I felt that I was hyper, then all of a sudden hypo. Sure enough, here are my results:

TSH 23.65
T4 0.5
immunoglobin 229

The nurse just told me to start taking levothyroxine (0.125) and didn't say much else. I guess I'm just wondering how hypo I am and if the 125's are a typical dose to start at. I'm also nursing my son and I know it's considered safe, but I wonder if there are any side effects I should look for in him. I'm also suppossed to be taking estrace (a vaginal estrogen cream) twice a day for a month. My Dr. said it's fine, but the info packet says not to take it if you are hypothyroid. Anyone know how long it takes to start seeing a change? I would appreciate anyones comments. I've been doing a lot of research online, but I wish it was easier to ask my Dr. questions. Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

busymom said:


> Hi everyone! So I have had minor thyroid issues since I was a teenager (back and forth mild hyper- mild hypo) but never on meds and it normalized. My second pregnancy was a miscarriage at 11 weeks, but three months later I was pregnant again. I had lab work done at 6 weeks and it showed I was mildy hypo (TSH 5.6). They checked it a few times throughout my pregnancy but it was always "normal" (between 3.5-5.0). My thyroid was enlarged so they did an ultrasound. My PCP said results were normal, but my endo had him fax it to her and she said the measurements were definitley not normal. My son is now four months old. I made an appt. with an endo because I felt that I was hyper, then all of a sudden hypo. Sure enough, here are my results:
> 
> TSH 23.65
> T4 0.5
> ...


That is sort of a high dose; most are started on 88 mcgs. or less. However, the intent is to get that TSH down fast so it depends on when you are supposed to go in for labs. Did your doctor say when he/she wants to see you for labs?

Here is info on the Estrace...

. Hypothyroidism

Estrogen administration leads to increased thyroid-binding globulin (TBG) levels. Patients with normal thyroid function can compensate for the increased TBG by making more thyroid hormone, thus maintaining free T4 and T3 serum concentrations in the normal range. Patients dependent on thyroid hormone replacement therapy who are also receiving estrogens may require increased doses of their thyroid replacement therapy. These patients should have their thyroid function monitored in order to maintain their free thyroid hormone levels in an acceptable range
http://www.drugs.com/pro/estrace.html

what you is you continue to take as prescribed and your thyroxine medicine is titrated accordingly. That's all. Simple as pie. Don't know why the nurse told you that.

Welcome to the board and congratulations on your precious little baby.


----------

